# Free Mail Anbieter



## partitionist (28. Juli 2006)

Könnt ihr mir paar Free Mail anbieter auflisten wie z.b gmx.de. Man soll die emails auch extern mit mailprogrammen abrufen können wie z.b. thunderbird. Bei mail.com muss man für so ein dienst extra bezahlen


----------



## D@nger (28. Juli 2006)

Hallo, also ich komme mit Freemailern nicht so gut klar. Ein Grund ist, dass man z.b. nicht alle 5 Minuten seine Mails abrufen kann, sondern nur alle 15 Minuten (z.b. bei web.de).

P.S. http://www.1amarketing.com/de/marketingtools/email_provider.html


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Juli 2006)

GMX (ich guck da ohne irgendwelche Probleme alle 10 Minuten per KMail nach Post)
web.de (kann laut D@nger zwar "nur" alle 15 Minuten, aber eigentlich sollte das ja reichen)
Yahoo (da hol ich nicht per POP ab, sollte aber machbar sein)


----------



## D@nger (28. Juli 2006)

Hallo, das war auch nur ein Punkt, also ich bin mit einer paid-adresse aufjedenfall zufriedener.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Juli 2006)

So ein kommerzieller Anbieter hat sicher seine Reize. In der Regel wird man da ja auch direkt mit einem Spamfilter und Virenscanner ausgestattet. GMX bietet zwar auch bei dem kostenlosen Angebot einen Spamfilter, aber ich denke der wird sich in Umfang und/oder Bedienung noch ein wenig von dem des bezahlten Accounts unterscheiden.
Mir persoenlich reicht es wenn ich meine Mails abholen und verschicken kann, bevorzugt natuerlich ueber eine SSL-Verbindung. Einen guten Spamfilter und Virenscanner hab ich selbst, sodass ich mir da eigentlich keine Gedanken mache.


----------



## D@nger (28. Juli 2006)

Hallo, klar, für "normale Dinge" reichen freemailer aus ;-)


----------



## Azi (28. Juli 2006)

Yahoo find ich nicht schlecht, die packen nur bei jeder gesendeten eMail Werbung unten mit rein. Da ruf ich meine eMails jede Minute ab  Ansonsten miet dir Webspace und ne Domain, da kannste dir dann auch eMailadressen einrichten (ich bezahle weniger als 5€ im Monat und habe sogar unlimitierten Traffic, keine eMailadressenbegrenzung, 500MB Speicherplatz PHP, MySQL, CGI, Perl, SSL, SSI und so weiter, alles was das Herz begehrt  )


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Juli 2006)

Wenn man riesige Mails verschicken will nicht mehr, aber ansonsten faellt mir nichts ein wofuer ich einen kommerziellen Anbieter braeuchte.


----------



## D@nger (28. Juli 2006)

Hallo, Seriösität, Werbung, Werbung, Werbung, Abzocke, Einschränkungen beim Abruf...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Juli 2006)

Spam kannst Du ueberall kriegen. Und kein automatischer Filter wird alles ausfiltern, irgendein Kaese kommt immer durch.
Alle 10 Minuten zu checken ist vollkommen ausreichend.
Wenn man eine Firma hat (wo ja doch wohl am meisten mit serioesen Mails gearbeitet wird) hat man in der Regel eine Domain und auch einen eigenen Mailserver.
Aber fuer den privaten Gebrauch seh ich weiterhin keinen Grund fuer Mails zu bezahlen.


----------



## luke_the_duke (28. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

Gmail/Googlemail: 
2GB Mailbox (Kein Witz )! Innovatives Suchsystem! Kompatibel mit so ziemlich allen Offline-Mailbrowsern!

gruss


----------



## schachmat (28. Juli 2006)

luke_the_duke hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Gmail/Googlemail:
> 2GB Mailbox (Kein Witz )! Innovatives Suchsystem! Kompatibel mit so ziemlich allen Offline-Mailbrowsern!
> ...



wollt ich auch grad schreiben. das is wirklich gut


----------



## Norbert Eder (6. August 2006)

GMail hat fast 3 GB 
Grafisch zwar nicht überzeugend, aber dafür sind die Funktionen nicht schlecht. Abrufen kannst auch so oft du willst, gibt ein paar nette Tools rund um diese Seite und ja, kann man empfehlen, wenn man keinen eigenen Mailserver am Laufen hat.


----------

